# penn 650ssm good enough for kings and cobia



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

is the penn 650ssm good enough for kings and cobia

i have a 7 ft key largo rod too, is that good enough as weel for kings and cobia


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

yeah.Put 50 lb braid on it and it will do fine


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty good all around reel. One of my favorite. Should do fine.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

50 pound power pro for ling 

17 for kings 

you should be ok


----------

